# Eggs today!



## JoeImhof (Feb 28, 2012)

My female Mint laid 2 eggs today! This is her 2nd time laying. First time 1-1/2 years ago, eggs did not hatch. Fingers crossed for these eggs, hopefully better results, we really want a hatchling!!!! Here she is in the nesting box having just laid the 2nd..


----------



## Jessie (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh yay! Congratulations. 
I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mira_kaylee (Feb 28, 2012)

AWWWWWWWW i am so happy for you! i always hear about Sulcatas and Aldabras laying and everyone's excited and they're cute, don't get me wrong, but being a major Russian Tortoise fan i seen your pics and was like yayyyyyy baby Russians!!! I wish you the complete best, I'm sure that they'll turn out fantastic! please post pics of the babies


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## l0velesly (Feb 28, 2012)

Fun, Russian babies  Good luck!


----------



## pdrobber (Feb 28, 2012)

exciting! congrats


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

That's so awesome. The size of the nest is adorable. I'm used to a nest that I can stick my whole arm into and pulling out eggs by the dozen...


----------



## jwhite (Feb 28, 2012)

congrats and good luck


----------



## bigred (Feb 28, 2012)

Egg days are always a good day


----------



## Katherine (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! Great pictures!! And how adorable is her teeny tiny nest with her little tiny eggbabies!! I do not know if I have ever seen photographs of a Russian laying before, but I get the same happy warm feeling every time I see pictures of any tortoise laying eggs. Biology is so amazing! I really hope they hatch for you. Also, your momma tortoise is beautiful!


----------



## Floof (Feb 29, 2012)

Hurray, and congrats!! Nothing better than Russian eggs! <3 I can't wait for the first time I get to catch one of my girls laying... I hope they both hatch for you!


----------



## pdrobber (Mar 1, 2012)

just wondering, how large is she?


----------



## JoeImhof (Mar 1, 2012)

pdrobber said:


> just wondering, how large is she?


Just on the 7" mark exactly


----------



## mira_kaylee (Mar 1, 2012)

JoeImhof said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> > just wondering, how large is she?
> ...



wow she seems so big in comparison with my tort


----------



## african cake queen (Mar 1, 2012)

hi, great news. i wish you the best. keep us posted.


----------



## JoeImhof (Apr 6, 2012)

Checking in with update at 5 &1/2 weeks.....one egg looking good,... baby now takes up about 1/2 of the egg, can see he has grown dark mass half size of egg, all looking good, baby in 3-4 weeks, fingers crossed but I'm feeling confident of success!


----------



## Banshee (Apr 6, 2012)

Very exciting! Congrats.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yay! Love the pictures, my female doesn't like being watched when she lays eggs, so I can never get a picture. It's so nice to see a Russian laying eggs.


----------



## webskipper (Apr 6, 2012)

Yay Congrats!


----------



## JoeImhof (May 14, 2012)

Starting to hatch today - little hole inside of egg, nose sticking out a bit......(76 days). Hope he comes all the way out soon, eager to see him


----------



## tortadise (May 14, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats. It's so exciting the first time hatching any. Well actually it's very exciting every time.


----------



## Jessie (May 14, 2012)

Oh yay keep us updated. I would love one if your willing to sell.


----------



## socialworker81 (May 15, 2012)

Wonderful pictures! So exciting  my girl is camera shy when she is laying, so I love seeing everyone else's pictures


----------



## starfield (May 15, 2012)

Hope the eggs are doing well!!!!



starfield said:


> Hope the eggs are doing well!!!!



and by eggs i mean babies!


----------



## JoeImhof (May 15, 2012)

fully hatched today.......I'm going to make new thread with photos, but here is one, Skittles is hatched!


----------



## socialworker81 (May 16, 2012)

JoeImhof said:


> fully hatched today.......I'm going to make new thread with photos, but here is one, Skittles is hatched!



Yay! So cute. Love the name


----------



## arotester (May 16, 2012)

wow!!!!
that's great. congrats !!!


----------



## Baoh (May 16, 2012)

Well done.

That is a cute baby.


----------



## Jessie (May 17, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. Congrats.


----------



## goochestortoise (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations! Mine laid her first eggs last week. Any advise? I have the eggs in an incubator at 86-87 degrees. I guess I won't see babies until August. When did you first candle to see if they were viable?


----------



## JoeImhof (May 22, 2012)

goochestortoise said:


> Congratulations! Mine laid her first eggs last week. Any advise? I have the eggs in an incubator at 86-87 degrees. I guess I won't see babies until August. When did you first candle to see if they were viable?



I could actually see the initial chalking with the naked eye, in daylight, didnt even need to candle for the initial chalking, and I could see it starting to do so at about 6 days.

I candled often, after, but never picked up egg, just shone the light on it where it laid.

As for advice, I wrote some about how I incubated in a thread in the Species Russian Tortoise section, thread is called Russian Eggs, I believe.
From prior experience and this, I'd say be careful the humidity doesnt get too high.

Good luck, let me know how it goes!


----------



## goochestortoise (May 25, 2012)

Thank you, I'll keep my fingers crossed. Is there a thread on tortoise definitions? What does chalking refer to?


----------

